# How affectionate/close to you is your dog



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Not quite sure how to ask wanted some feedback!Jake does not show physical affection-kisses,seeking pets.He never tries to sleep on my bed and usually goes to vacant/his bed in front bedroom with view of street.Does NOT always need to be in same room with me and actually sometimes does NOT go outside in back with me.However he always responds to a summons or even look from me.He kinda just seems to be a dog secure with himself. He has been through continual NILF and usually anticipates what I would ask (example-sit and wait at door).He will stay in car alone with no anxiety and at home with uncrated with no destructive behavior.Willingly leaves on leash with others and does obedience behaviors on command.NOT complaining just wonder if this is unusual or reflects poor bonding with me.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

My dog is very similar to yours, except that she isn't as secure as Jake is. We rescued Heidi in October and she is definitely a velcro dog in that she wants to be near me most of the time. When I leave her with my husband when I want to go somewhere, she'll sit by the window and wait for me.

However, she's not really affectionate in a physical way. She doesn't need to sit close to me and she doesn't lick me or snuggle with me. When I pet her, she'll tolerate it for a little bit and then walk away. I think it's just her personality. I know she loves me, but she just isn't a "touchy, feely" type of dog. I wish she was a bit more affectionate, but I don't know if she'll ever get that way.

It sounds like we both have pretty well-adjusted and well-behaved dogs though, and that's a good thing!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't know where ttalldog got his pup, but I wonder with Heidi being a rescue if it has something to do with her puppyhood and how she was raised/treated prior to living with you. 

TTalldog it could be his personality. From what you wrote he sounds like a well behaved pup.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

How old is Jake? My girl wasn't affectionate at all as a puppy and would get up and leave if I tried to love on her. Now she's almost three and is very affectionate - she likes to cuddle and will lay next to me with her head in my lap and enjoys kisses and pets. Once and awhile she does like to be alone and will go lay on her dog bed in the other room... but for the most part she's pretty close to me at all times.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shiloh is not overly affectionate....he loves having his butt rubbed and will occassionally offer me a kiss but for the most part he doesn't ask much. Eli on the other hand, oh my goodness, that boy is always licking me has incrediable eye contact and thrives on affection. My little girl Shoshona....well she is just the sweetest... she'll give me a kiss here and there (on her terms, afterall she is the Queen doggie) but she loves to lay on the sofa with her head on the arm while I give her a foot/leg message. She is my velcro dog for sure and everything a mama could ever want in a little girl. 
Rosa


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake is an abused rescue and is about 5 yrs old has been with me 3 years.He was as far as I know not physically abused but not socialized.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Mine are all rescues and I think if they could surgically affix themselves to my person and have me wear them around all day, they would. I got a needy bunch of pups! 

Your guy just may be a little more independent. I've seen that in a lot of northern breeds and sometimes the hounds. And all the NILIF may have helped him think that you are the boss dog and wouldn't want him on your bed. Our Shepherds don't sleep on the bed and they never try to though they do want to be in the room. 

They're all different, so I wouldn't worry too much about it - rejoice in being able to use the bathroom by yourself!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It sounds good to me, I am constantly tripping over my 4 German Shepherds, they are closer to me than my shadow, some times I even have to scream at them to get away from me, especially when I'm dealing with some of my young horses, they are convinced they have to shadow my each and every move, I feel like a freaking Rock Star with a posse!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Exactly! I refer to them as "my fan club." 

You better believe they all know the command "MOVE!" I'd never get up or down the stairs otherwise. It's nice to be popular but a little more independence around here would not go amiss!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is a shameless, unrelenting snuggle-hog. Got a pulse? You're his friend. He not only wants affection from me, strangers, anyone-- he wants to reciprocate, too. Gonna scratch his chest for him? Great! He wants to gently use his teeth to scratch your arm in return. He is a kisser, a snuggler, a schmoozer, a kisser with a prehensile tongue that makes loud slapping sounds in the air. He nurses gently on my wrist if I pet him when he lays down, and his fave 'come-hither' position is either flopped belly-up, paws waving in the air, or the raised-paw-O' cuteness effect while sitting with head tilted. He even HUGS with one paw my legs while leaning his head into my thigh, and grinning up at me. He even *yodels* in delight at getting cuddled on the floor.

How on earth did they use dogs like THIS to patrol the Iron Curtain??

Snuggle-Pig asks for lovins


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Patti - I just love your description of Grimm! What a great dog to have.

Tessa - she has her moments when she wants to be a velcro dog and then she has moments when she's not! She likes to meet new people and to have attention showered upon her, but once she's finished greeting then she'll ignore them. 

If given the chance. she will clean your ears thoroughly for you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq...I think if they could surgically affix themselves to my person and have me wear them around all day, they would.










That describes Keefer perfectly! Dena is snuggly and affectionate and loves people, but she is more independent in that she doesn't need to with us every second. She can hang out in another room and entertain herself just fine. This is one of Keefer's places to hang out - draped across my hubby's lap:


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Max has his moments where he really likes a lot of contact ... (check out the toes)



















but most of the time he's content just being close by on the floor.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomShiloh is not overly affectionate.


That's how I would describe Sean. He wants to be with us 24/7 but is not the overly affectionate type. He wakes up when we wake up and goes to bed when we go to bed. If we go on a car ride he wants to come along and patiently waits for us when we run our errands. I wouldn't want him any other way!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How do you guage affection?

Dubya's jumping on me is his form of affection.

Arwen knows what I want before I ask and does it. She is super close to me. I can work her on leash or off leash and she is just so in tune with me. She also harbors the big green monster and will cry like I am beating her when I am paying attention to another of my bitches, particularly Jenna. And she also "talks" to me, which is not a bark, not a whine, not a cry. 

Jenna licks my entire face, including my glasses. She hugs too. 

Babsy is the quiet type, an excellent cuddler, and a great one to sleep with as she does not fly on and off the bed trying to get me to get up like another individual that will remain nameless. 

Heidi is calm, but affectionate somewhere between Babs and Jenna. 

Whitney is jealous not wanting me to pay attention to anyone else. She will lick my hand or face, but is more interested in what my hand has to offer. 

Tori is lovey. Too lovey. But only to me. To everyone else she is either fearful or a junk yard dog. 

Rushie is more of a clown. Put him in a down and he rolls over and tries to solicit a belly rub, little harlot that he is. He will work for pets -- from anyone. I think that given the choice he would do a quick check of what the treat offering was for the night and go home (from class) with whoever has the best stuff. My sub-contractor confirms this. He will let anyone pet him, whether I am home or not. 

Cujo generally lays by my side when I am at Mom's. He also gives very delicate kisses -- not slobbery cover your face kisses like Jenna.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Aiden is willing to suffocate any living creature with her tongue at any moment. 

For me, she saves her most affectionate behaviors (in addition to suffocating me with her tongue) like pawing and clawing the heck out of me when she wants to be petted which is 24/7.

If I don't respond appropriately she will increase to banging on the keyboard as to disrupt my attention from it so I can pay attention to her instead.

If I don't respond appropriately, she will slowly begin to crawl up onto my lap, as if I don't notice. She obviously needs to get onto my lap so that she can stick her tongue in my eye.

All the while she will be squealing like an elephant in heat. 

She is very obedient and will quit it when I tell her to. But she'll give you the most pathetic, broken look that could crack even the hardest of hearts. She'll pout to the couch and curl herself into a little donut ball and give me the "look" like I just beat her half to death.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle is my velcro dog. VERY affectionate. She watches my every move, will lick me to death if I let her, and is always by my side. She sleeps next to me in bed, and looooves for me to pet her. 

Maiya is different. She does not lick and only wants to be petted on *her* terms. She will follow me around but I think it's mostly to see if I have any food rather than because she needs to be close to me (lol). She's not a snuggle bug like Annabelle is. She would rather just see me versus having to be touching me all the time. She won't sleep with me (usually) and will start out in bed, but end up by herself in the living room. She's far more independant than Annabelle.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna is definitely a velcro dog, if I stop too fast I have to consider where her nose will end up.









She isn't too big on physical affection though. On occasion she will solicit attention by rubbing against me like a cat. Sometimes she will jump up for hugs when really excited. At night she will lay next to me for 5 minutes or so then get up and leave. I swear she thinks she's tucking me in.

Mollie, my beagle, is a snuggling expert. She will give hugs like a person, one paw on each shoulder and smooshes her cheek into mine. She will also give chin nibbles, kisses, roll on her belly for a tummy rub, etc. I've lost count of the number of people who want to steal her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Both our dogs are very affectionate. I've never had one yet that wasn't. They're different about it though. Odin leans into you and gives you soulful looks and gently licks your hand whereas Frigga bounces into your lap and smiles brightly at you. Odin gives almost shy grins at times and at other times great happy smiles but he's always very together. He wasn't always that way though. Once upon a time he too was the bouncy pup Frigga still is. Both have deep bonds of affection for both of us.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogJake is an abused rescue and is about 5 yrs old has been with me 3 years.He was as far as I know not physically abused but not socialized.


It could possibly have something to do with his puppyhood and lack of socialization. Of course he sounds like an awesome dog, and seems like for the most part you can walk with out getting ran into, and can probably go to the bathroom without an audience. LOL


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

My favorite is the surprise cold nose i get when i'm in the middle of a shower. They will pop their heads in just to make sure i havent exited through the "secret" door in the bathroom. lol.

If im working at the computer i have one under the desk making my feet go numb, and one to my side half sitting in my lap. I swear they dont want me to work, just spend the whole day rubbing and scratching them!

Here's one of Mya while i was in the midst of watching the superbowl.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

You've described to a tee a couple of my past dogs that have the dearest places in my memories. I got both of them as older dogs, one 5 yo and the other 3yo. Neither of them were constantly smooshy but when the urge hit they could show affection like nothing else. I guess you could say they returned affection willingly but didn't demand it. That made it so much better when they did come around for a hug. You never had to say, "Go on, you just had a hug!!!"
I don't know how 3 month old Young Butthead will turn out. He has no interest in snuggling that doesn't include gently chewing on my hand. I guess it's somewhat of a symbiotic relationship. He gets to chew, I get to pet. And it's kind of funny because I'm the only one he does that with. When I take him out around friends he happily approaches everybody and takes his pets and rubs but shows no interest in wanting to chew them. Maybe it's his way of showing affection. But judging by the moans and groans, he is definitely enjoying the **** out of it.
I'm in a bit of a dilemna about how long to let him do this. I really don't mind it as he has learned to be incredibly gentle. I haven't had to scold for biting too hard in a long time. (all of the little nicks are almost healed!!). If I say, "No biting." he'll stop, but the thrill is gone as far as he's concerned, and he's off to find something else to chew on that's more accomodating. I think the thrill will be gone for me when he is much bigger and wants to slobber all over my whole arm. If it turns out to be a problem later, I'll have no one to blame but myself. We'll cross that bridge when we get there I suppose.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL!! What an odd photo effect!! If you could somehow put an amber light between his eyes he could work traffic.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Molly, our Jack Russell, has always been a snuggler. If there is a warm body around, you better believe she's next to it. She absolutely adores my husband. He had her for a year before he met me. When we first started going out, Molly would sit right next to him and give me an evil look. She warmed up after a while though, once she realized I was good for snuggling too!

Kelli_Castro mentioned how Aiden can give looks like you just beat her. Her and Molly must be exchanging notes. If you ask Molly to get off of the sofa, she'll slowly walk somewhere else trying to get comfortable. But, the whole time her ears are back, tail is down, and her eyes look pathetic. She's a little drama queen. 

Elmo, our GSD, is very affectionate with me. Every morning, he greets me like I've been gone for weeks. He loves my husband also, but in a different way. It's more serious with him. He looks at him thinking "What do you want me to do now boss?" You can tell that Elmo really looks up to my husband. He wants loving from my hubby, but it's not all day long. 

Elmo is my velcro dog most of the time. If I'm anywhere in the house, he's not far. Occasionally, when I don't feel good, he'll be Mr. Independent and go and play in another room by himself. Elmo wants hugs and kisses from me all the time. I find myself saying "I love you too" many times a day. He'll just come up to me and put his head in my lap. After I kiss his head, he runs off like a happy little kid.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

While she was not a overly affectionate dog dog, Maxie and I did cherish our close times. She was not a licker at all, and she was very secure in any enviroment so much so that people were afraid to approach her.











Hannah, on the other hand, will plop shamelessly on top of you when you get on the couch. Same with the other 3.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Klaus wants to be near me, know what I am doing, but he is not a touchy, feely kind of dog. He sleeps on my bed, he sits at the feet, but the only touching he allows is a brief pat on the back. He is very active, and touching him seems to over excite him, into ruff play. He was primarily with his daddy dog until 5 months, when I got him, and I think he just doesn't feel the need to be snuggly. He is three now, so I don't see him changing much. We have a bond, but it is different than other shepherds I am around.
My rescues on the other hand, are true velcro dogs.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I think litterally my GSD's are stuck to me like super glue, they are always beside me! If for whatever reason I'm walking throught the house in the dark, I have to be careful not to trip over one of them. Niether of my Girl's have been away from me any longer that 4 hours at any given time. I take them everywhere, and they sleep in my room. They're both super protective over me, a person would litterally have to be a fool to walk into my house or try to harm me in any way, it would not be a pretty sight, even my Fiance' Del, can't approach me quick or he'll upset Emma (always by my right side). But I want them that way, they make me feel safe, especially when on weekends I'm in the country alone, while Del works! They're just great, and I love them for that!!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Justice can be affectionate but then will just head off by himself. Neko is affectionate to everyone but then is just happy laying near you. Lexi is neurotic about affection. She wants to be touching you at all times in the house. I think if she could crawl under my skin she would be very happy. I usually have her head on my lap when on the computer.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Me and wini clicked emmediatly. I wanted her, i take care of her, i do it all with her. She startes going nuts if i leave, she wakes me up in the morning, i go get the mail she is right behind me, i go into the deep forest shes at my side, she always shows affection to me but not the rest of the fanliy to much, i take her to the barn, i train her so she listens to me and we are going to show in the spring or winter. Buddy and me ahhhh we're not best buds but she does love me she is'nt very affectionate but protective


----------

